# striper fishing with Michael of Lake Livingston adventures



## Texas~Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

Yesterday.I booked a white bass and striper fishing 
Trip with lake livingston adventures. We strarted off 
Slow, then got into some whites hitting on top. I got
To use a top water lure for the first time for whites. It 
Was a lot of fun watching the fish hit the lure just
Feet from the boat. The high light was Michael putting
Putting my mom on a nice striper. 
After that, the winds kicked up and the waves were four 
Feet. We headed on in. 
Their boat is a hoss and makes a smooth ride even in
The roughest chop. 
Calling up stripers by using a stick is a cool thing to witness
Too. You would never believe until you see it for yourself.

Here is a video of my 83 year old mom catching her striper.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I was out there too, I seen them loading up. Y'all had a good morning, congrats. We almost stayed out to long because the waves were really bad and the rain was it for me.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Michael is the man! They've been quiet on the forum lately... That looks like allot of fun!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Goes to show, the young and old can fish just as well as anyone!! Nice video!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Roll Tide (May 10, 2014)

Great video! Made me smile!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing


----------



## Texas~Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks all. Mom is enjoying your responses.


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

Texas~Hunter said:


> Thanks all. Mom is enjoying your responses.


I bet she enjoys telling everyone how she had show them youngsters how to catch the big FISH!!!!!! Great fishing memories there.


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

Great job taking your mom out. You are going to remember the moment for a long time.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

That is awesome. Congrats on making memories. Mike is the man.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

very cool! congrats


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Cool Video. I'm glad we were able to put your mom on a nice striper! What a trooper!!!


----------



## Texas~Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

*thanks*



Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> Cool Video. I'm glad we were able to put your mom on a nice striper! What a trooper!!!


That fish, you and the video is still in her thoughts A LOT. 
she has called everyone to tell them how much fun she had, 
And to send them the video.

Thanks for being such a good guide and person!


----------

